# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Having problems posting New threads

## TheMudMan

Is anyone else getting this erro when creating a new thread in the Steroid Forum?

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted at (null):0 (tried to allocate 129 bytes) in /home/steroid/ar/vbulletin/includes/functions_search.php on line 192

----------


## KeyMastur

Nope. Just tried it and it worked fine. Try it again.

----------


## TheMudMan

Still same error

----------


## TheMudMan

I created athread in the Lounge and deleted it. I also posted to a thread in the Steroids Forum I just can't creat them in there.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

no Bro seems to be working fine.

----------


## TheMudMan

> no Bro seems to be working fine.


Thanks!

I tried on another system and I get the same error so it must be my acoount.

Here's what I'm trying to post. Can someone post this for me? I want to get some opions on it. 
================================================== =

MudMan's Next Cycle

Here's my next cycle. This will be my second. I did want to run EQ in it but it will be too expensive at this time.

New Cycle:
Week 1 - 12 Enan (Shering) @ 500mg a wk
Week 7 - 14 Fina (MudMan) @ 75mg ED
Week 1 - 14 Provarion @ 25mg ED (Should I bump this to 50mg ED?)
3 days after last Fina injection Nolva/Clomid for PCT for 4 weeks
I will have Pergolide on hand and Vit B6

Last Cycle:
Week 1 - 10 400mg Cyp
Week 8 - 13 50mg Winny ED
Week 1 - End of PCT 20mg Nolva ED
I gained over 25lbs on this cycle and keep over 10lbs and my bf droped. I was pleased with the results.

Any thoughts, change anything?

----------


## J-Bud

Hey bro I have the same problem, I cannot post or do a search in the steriod forum. I sent a few PMs but they went unanswered guess no one cares??

----------


## TheMudMan

> Hey bro I have the same problem, I cannot post or do a search in the steriod forum. I sent a few PMs but they went unanswered guess no one cares??


I don't think that no one cares.... I think only Jason can fix the problem or at least look into it. I think it will have to wait until after the holliday weekend to get fixed. I don't care because I'm leaving in a hour to go to the shore  :Devil Grin: 

Thanks for the reply I thought maybe it was just me.

----------


## J-Bud

Well I'm sure Jason is busy but he did read my PM and did not respond to even say he was looking into it...

----------


## critter

I could not perform an error either, but maybe if you told what you search for it could produce the same error, could be a memory limit on a particular word result.. just let us know.

----------


## PTbyJason

> Well I'm sure Jason is busy but he did read my PM and did not respond to even say he was looking into it...


 I am the Jason that he was talking about. I never got a PM from you.

There is a problem with the server again. I just realized it this morning and I am working on it.

----------


## J-Bud

Sorry I was having a bad day. It does it on searchs and posting new topics for me. Weird about the PM it showed you(jason) and Cycleon both read my PMs just a bit after I sent them but I did not get a return.

----------


## PTbyJason

> Sorry I was having a bad day. It does it on searchs and posting new topics for me. Weird about the PM it showed you(jason) and Cycleon both read my PMs just a bit after I sent them but I did not get a return.


 J-Bud, please double check. Did it show PTbyJason or The Original Jason? We are two different people.

But I plan on doing a total update of vbulletin tomorrow nevertheless, assuming that we have fixed all of our problems with our regular websites.

----------


## TheMudMan

I was able to post today..... Thanks Jason!  :Big Grin:

----------


## PTbyJason

> J-Bud, please double check. Did it show PTbyJason or The Original Jason? We are two different people.
> 
> But I plan on doing a total update of vbulletin tomorrow nevertheless, assuming that we have fixed all of our problems with our regular websites.


 Just an update to this statement.

I decided against the update today because I found out that there would be another update to the software sometime this week. There is no reason to close the board and update it today if I am going to have to do the same thing again in another 7 days. I am going to wait a few days and update everything at once.
J-Bud, are you able to post yet?

----------


## J-Bud

My bad bro, it was the other Jason I PM'd. I appologize for all that. And for what ever reason...I can now post in the steriod forum...

----------

